# Brisket question



## monty3777 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have noticed that most people turn in slices from the flat. However, I tend to like the pieces that come from the place where the flat and the point meet as there is that line of fat between the two pieces of meat.

I have promised myself that I will participate in comps for the fun of it and don't intend to start cooking things that I wouldn't eat myself.

So, will it be the kiss of death for me if I turn in the slices of brisket that have the layer of fat in them or do I have to submit slices from the flat in order to have a chance?


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jun 23, 2008)

Not the kiss of death at all. Just don't show the fat in the box. Some very good comp cooks turn in brisket this way.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 24, 2008)

Monty,

Both Myron and Mike Davis turn it in that way.  The most flavorful piece of meet is the point.  Slicing it this way you get part of the flat and the flavorful and juicy point all in one slice.  For presentation, arrange the slices so that you can not see the fat line.  The judges have to score it before they pick a slice.

Good luck with your competition.  Your going to love it!


----------

